
4 Reasons why Bitcoin is not serving its core purpose - jitendrac
http://trustmelady.com/2017/06/24/4-reasons-bitcoin-not-core-purpose/
======
mattbgates
I agree. I would envision a world currency that can be used by everyone, no
matter what, that is not affected with conversion rates, but can be used by
everyone. Unfortunately, Bitcoin has taken on more of the form of a penny
stock that just got lucky.

~~~
jitendrac
Actually, I really liked the concept of crypto currency that we can use to buy
a coffee at Starbucks or can have a beer but, as of now it is not feasible
anyway.

